# Moving to Singapore in feb 2014



## manishkumar

Hi Friends,
I will be moving to Singapore in Feb 2014 with a salry of 4100sd, My work location would be near Scott road, can any one help me with how much will be spent in accommodation and on meals and also i can save some.
Any kind of help will be appreciated


----------



## ani_india

A lot has been discussed on this topic...Search the forum and you 'll get the details.

For single, living expense would be around 2.5K to 3K...but then ppl (such as construction workers & all ) live in a $500-800 budget and few others do spend 5K PM


----------



## beppi

Your monthly expenses will greatly depend on where/how you stay: Sublet rooms in shared flats can cost below S$1000/month rent, while whole apartments (no matter how small) are above S$2000/month.
The remainder of your salary is still enough for an o.k. lifestyle in both cases, assuming you're a single person (otherwise it will be tight to impossible) and have no expensive hobbies (like drinking, needing a car or travelling lots).


----------



## manishkumar

beppi said:


> Your monthly expenses will greatly depend on where/how you stay: Sublet rooms in shared flats can cost below S$1000/month rent, while whole apartments (no matter how small) are above S$2000/month.
> The remainder of your salary is still enough for an o.k. lifestyle in both cases, assuming you're a single person (otherwise it will be tight to impossible) and have no expensive hobbies (like drinking, needing a car or travelling lots).


Thanks for the reply , What do you mean by a common room or sublet room , if i am able to understand if its a 3 bhk flat , i can use 1 bedroom, i was just surfing some site i came to know that 1 bedroom can cost u around 600 -700 SG.
How costly is meal . and travel . If any one can give me any idea which will be nearset staion , i could think of for renting as my office is near scott Road.
Thanks for the help


----------



## ani_india

manishkumar said:


> Thanks for the reply , What do you mean by a common room or sublet room , if i am able to understand if its a 3 bhk flat , i can use 1 bedroom, i was just surfing some site i came to know that 1 bedroom can cost u around 600 -700 SG.
> How costly is meal . and travel . If any one can give me any idea which will be nearset staion , i could think of for renting as my office is near scott Road.
> Thanks for the help


No BHK Concept....what you refer to 3BHK in India would be a 4 room HDB in Singapore..with 600-700, you can get a single room with shared bath room...if you can go upto 1000-1100 then you can get a better room...Normally 2BHK in India (3 room in Singapore) 'll cost around 2.2K (not so decent) to 2500 (good) to 2800(better)...
Food is cheap and so is public transport!!!


----------



## manishkumar

ani_india said:


> No BHK Concept....what you refer to 3BHK in India would be a 4 room HDB in Singapore..with 600-700, you can get a single room with shared bath room...if you can go upto 1000-1100 then you can get a better room...Normally 2BHK in India (3 room in Singapore) 'll cost around 2.2K (not so decent) to 2500 (good) to 2800(better)...
> Food is cheap and so is public transport!!!


Thanks for the quick reply,
Wanted to know my office will be in near by newton MRT, so can anyone in the forum , can suggest me which will be the near by area i should look for rent.
My initial budget for rent is ariund 700sgd.
I want 1 room and privacy
Thanks in Advance


----------



## beppi

As previous posters pointed out, S$700/month is about the minimum for a sublet room in a shared flat. You have to take whatever you can get, and not dream of good location and/or privacy. You won't even have your own bathroom.
For your own bath, a (slightly) better location and some privacy (but still a shared flat with the restrictions it implies), you'd have to budget above S$1000/month.


----------



## manishkumar

Thanks guys for the reply
one of my friend in Singapore check my status of S pass. its showing Approved , also a FIN number is given.
Can anyone in the forum tell me what will be the next step, i Know my company will inform me, but then also .
How much time it will take 2 complete the process.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ani_india

Next step – Book your flight and welcome to Singapore!
You ‘ll get a soft copy of your visa from your employer, you need to print it and carry with you. That’s required for immigration.


----------



## manishkumar

Hey Guys Thanks all Of you
for the help.
My office is near by Gold Bell tower Newton , which will be near by place from my office,
so that i cant check for accomodation.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## manishkumar

hey guys any reply to my question which will be affordable location .
how will be topayaoh and all please answer guys


----------



## beppi

Generally the further you are away from the centre (where your office is), the less rent you'll pay. Toa Payoh is still quite central - the cheapest rooms are in the HDB towns of Punggol, Sengkang and Bukit Panjang. Check gothere.sg to see the travel times from there to your office!


----------



## manishkumar

beppi said:


> Generally the further you are away from the centre (where your office is), the less rent you'll pay. Toa Payoh is still quite central - the cheapest rooms are in the HDB towns of Punggol, Sengkang and Bukit Panjang. Check gothere.sg to see the travel times from there to your office!



Thanks for the reply. I was checking online rent in area like woodland is around 800$. and canyou tell me how is this location.


----------



## beppi

Woodlands is another HDB town in the very North of Singapore, just opposite of Johore Bahru (Malaysia). Check gothere.sg!


----------



## manishkumar

i have one question. i have an external hard disk. Does airport people check external hard disk


----------



## beppi

Very seldom spot-checks are made.
But if you have no illegal movies (i.e. porn or censored in Singapore) on it, there's nothing to worry!


----------



## philgallo

Before you leave - here's a pretty handy checklist... The essential checklist for people moving to Singapore


----------



## George616

Whats your total work ex and role?


----------



## smartyniru12345

manishkumar said:


> i have one question. i have an external hard disk. Does airport people check external hard disk


Hey Could you let me know how did you land a job there... It would be great if you can share your experience as i have been trying from a long time but no luck sadly ... Please pm me it would help me a lot.


----------



## VictorUSA

manishkumar said:


> i have one question. i have an external hard disk. Does airport people check external hard disk


Hi, Manish,
I assume you found a rental and are now living somewhere in Singapore?

Please post your monthly rent and location. This would help others who are in a similar situation. Any other search tips or URLs?

Please do not forget this Forum after your immediate need has been fulfilled. This Forum is about sharing information. 

Thanks.


----------



## beppi

You can check the rent of all (legal) tenancies (by block or Condo) on the URA and HDB websites, so there is no need to relie on hearsay from an Internet forum for this!


----------



## manishkumar

VictorUSA said:


> Hi, Manish,
> I assume you found a rental and are now living somewhere in Singapore?
> 
> Please post your monthly rent and location. This would help others who are in a similar situation. Any other search tips or URLs?
> 
> Please do not forget this Forum after your immediate need has been fulfilled. This Forum is about sharing information.
> 
> Thanks.



hey Victor,
Sorry for the late reply ,
My office is in Newton near MRT so its's hardly take 5 min, and i stay in Khatib .
I have taken a Master Bedroom for Rent 750$.
But You can have a common room asa low as 600$ at the same place.

See if this can help any one in the forum and within a week i will write details how i found room in singapore..

Reply if you want any help..


And this forum has help me a lot.
Thanks every one in the forum..
Manish


----------



## Bsingapore

How did you find the move? And did you get any good places where you found cheap accommodation?


----------



## kdeeps

Hey Manish,

Please let me know how di you find master bed room. Could you please share the secret...


----------

